# Cat needing a new home :(



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I was just contacted by someone that I have known for years through a dog forum and facebook, I have probably been in contact with her for going on 6 years, she lives in FL like me, a few hundred miles away. 

Anyway, she says her son is remarried and his new bride has a 7 year old Russian Siberian cat that he cannot stand to have around at all, and she is keeping the cat with her now, and her husband also does not like cats and has said "it has to go". I'm so sad as I write this, that someone is throwing away a 7 year old cat. But the part of me that is thinking about the cat living with someone who does not want it just makes me even more sad. I'm trying not to be judgmental, even though there is no way I would marry any man that would make me get rid of my cat....in fact, my husband knows that he would go before any of my cats did, and he has been here 20 years  But, she has reached out to me, so I said I will put out the word. 

I asked her to tell me everything she knows about the cat. All she has told me so far is it is supposed to be a purebred cat that she paid a lot of money for and is supposed to be hypoallergenic. I am not familiar with this breed at all, I specialize in mutt cats, so I have no idea what this cat even looks like or anything about it, I am waiting for her to send me a picture of her. I asked her to find out if there are litter box issues....this was my first thought, because there is obviously some reason he has to have her out of the house. Most cats will steer clear of someone that they know hates them, so I think there has to be more to the story, but I'm waiting to hear what they have to say about this. I asked if she was declawed, does she have vet records, she claims she is in good health, but she did not know if she was spayed or not even. 

Sigh. I'm not even sure I should be trying, and will wait to see what she sends back, and if she has more info and a picture of her. I just feel for this poor girl, living somehwere not wanted. The lady who asked me to help is a very nice lady, a big dog lover, but she is not a cat person and doesn't know much about the cat. I just feel for the cat. We will see what she sends back. Any idea of what I should tell her to do? I'm fearing they are going to resort to trying to get rid of her on craigslist, which who knows, they may have done that already, I don't know, but that way scares me. Somtimes it works out ok, but there are some crazy mean animal abusers that scour craigslist, so I don't like that way. 

I just feel bad for a 7 year old kitty being given away, unwanted  Breaking my heart.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Can he be a sport and let it live there for at least a month or two to see if he truly can't stand the cat. I hated cats. HATED them. DH had a cat. I loved DH. I knew it was a package deal. I've loved cats ever since.
Even if I had not liked them, I would not attempt to de-home an existing cat. (I did tell DH no more cats after that one, but then we found the litter of 5....I digress).
Can someone simply EXPLAIN to him how cats are not just this bag of fur but have emotions and bond. Maybe he just doesn't understand (as I did not) what the whole thing means (to owner AND pet).
I am so sorry to read this and I know your heart is breaking; as it will for all who read it.
I think that boy needs a good talking to...just my 2 cents.

Editing to add: I discovered I had horrible cat allergies after I met my first cat with DH ....and still, would never dream of breaking up a home. Those two are family and he is the addition. Someone needs to explain this to him because I think he simply does not believe cats bond, feel, think or have personalities. Many people I know are clueless that cats recognize their names and can be trained.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I did, I said all the things to her that you just said, pleaded with her to reason with her son about how bad this will be for a cat. I have not heard back, but she just reached out to me a few hours ago, so we will see what she says. From the sounds of her first email, it sounds like there is no way he is going to accept this poor cat  I am not the only person she has reached out to, so I am hopeful she will find the right person to want to take in this cat. 

There is no man in this world that would make me give up my cats....it would be like asking me to give up my kids. Actually, my kids are teenagers, I'm pretty sure I would give them up before my cats......LOL.....KIDDING!!! (maybe  ) 

We will see what she says back to me. If this is a russian siberian, and she paid a lot of money for this cat and it has papers, I can't imagine she would have a hard time placing this cat. If it were from a reputable breeder, surely they could help find a loving home for this cat? You would think? I am anxiously waiting to hear back, she messaged me through facebook and I keep checking to see if she answers the questions I asked. 

Still sad


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Don't breeders usually want the cat back if you need to re-home it...for fear of it landing in a shelter or worse?

How sad...I am the same way...my pets come first...always


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is what I told this lady, contact the breeder. She emailed her daughter in law, and what she told me in the meantime that she didn't know if she had the breeder info, so the lady contacted another breeder, who asked her for the name of the breeder and any info she had on when she originally got the cat. I told her that would likely be her best bet, if this was a true, legit breeder she were contacting anyway. 

Now, I know nothing about this breed, or what it is supposed to look like, colors, etc, not that that really means a hill of beans to me, I don't care about breeds, but she sent me two pics, that I will post. I googled the breed, I'm not so sure this cat looks like what I googled, but it is not a great picture of her, hard to tell. All I know is looks like the poor little thing is eating meow mix dry food......further breaking my heart into a million pieces  My hope is that the breeder could be contacted, if she did in fact get this cat from a breeder, and that should be an easy enough fix. I mean, if she really did pay $1000 or more for this cat from a breeder, then she should have papers, or at least the name of who she got her from and surely she could look her up and find her, or if it is obvious that she is this breed she claims, another reputable breeder of this breed would help place this cat. I'm hoping. Anyway, I will post the two pics she sent me. I know nothing about breeds, but she looks just like an ordinary, pretty kitty to me.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Her name is Shasty  Oh, and apparently she is still in the place she has been living, her owner got married and moved in to a new place with her new husband and the mother of the son who doesn't want the cat, and her husband, are living in the apartment for the time being with the cat, so the cats world has not been completely turned upside down just yet....it's still in it's same place I guess, from what I've been told.


----------



## Feline Servant (Jul 9, 2013)

Kitty is beautiful.Hope she gets a better life.


----------

